
Show HN: Write,push code via your smartphone - gilbertmpanga12
Hi Gilbert, and maker of CodeTroll CI https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codetroll-app.firebaseapp.com, an app that helps you write, push code using your smartphone app.<p>We are always bumping into constant changes as developers where your clients ask for changes constantly and if you&#x27;re a long commuter like me who spends almost in total 4hrs each day, a tool that can help make small changes to any codebase comes handy.<p>CodeTroll provides an easy interface to write code like a chat app, push functionality that connects to your favorite git clients.<p>I am not sure if the problem is severe, but if you have any questions or feedback please reachout.
======
ntw1103
There is very little information about how this application is supposed to fit
into a flow, or be a flow, and no screenshot of what to expect. Actually if
anything, the page is a bit sketchy to me, asking for my best email, with no
information about how it will be used. There are far too many mailing lists
and spam messages going around as it is.

From your description, it sounds like something that could be useful. What
does it provide that Termux +git+ nano or MGit+ your choice of editor offers?

